# Rattling Noise on 2004 Nissan Maxima



## kstrot1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have about 125,000 miles on my 2004 Nissan Maxima. For about the last 40k miles when I start the car I hear a slight rattling noise, and sometimes when accelerating I hear a slight rattling noise. I've never really though anything of it, but a friend told me it was probably my timing chain. Do you guys think that's what it is, or could it be something else? If it is how worried should I be about spending the $2500 nissan quoted me to change the water pump and all of the timing assembly? I mean I have put 40k or so miles and I'm still running strong. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------

